# EMS Congress



## carl damour (Mar 18, 2018)

Wondering if anyone is attending EMS Congress 2018 in Copenhagen?  I will be attending and will also be travelling to Belgium!  I would like to visit and learn about various EMS systems and wondering if anyone is interested in showing me around their service??  Also interested in the German system if anyone can assist!


----------



## dutemplar (Apr 19, 2018)

Sadly, I don't log on often... and had not remotely heard of this, nor seen it advertised anywhere.  I actually would have tried to go.


----------

